# grooming table



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

For the home groomers out there....what grooming table do you have and do you like it? Any recommendations? I've just been reading reviews on Amazon but haven't made a decision yet. 

I have finally gathered all the required supplies to groom my wheatens at home and I believe now I'm ready for a table. My fiance has been helping me to hold them while I've done their ears, faces, etc and sissored until this point. But this will be the first time I"ll be doing a full clip, and I'm sure a table will make things easier.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I have this one: https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...859B56CFB3&show=12&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US

Pretty much everybody I know in the show world has the same one, so I guess it's a good one. Haha. The 36" is a good size for Watson. It's well made, sturdy, and the footing is good. I like it.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> I have this one: https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...859B56CFB3&show=12&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US
> 
> Pretty much everybody I know in the show world has the same one, so I guess it's a good one. Haha. The 36" is a good size for Watson. It's well made, sturdy, and the footing is good. I like it.


Thanks for the suggestion! I also like that this one comes with an arm and a loop. I think mine are similiarly sized to Watson (19inches at withers, roughly 40 pounds each), so I'd probably go with the size you have.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Kayla_Nicole said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I also like that this one comes with an arm and a loop. I think mine are similiarly sized to Watson (19inches at withers, roughly 40 pounds each), so I'd probably go with the size you have.


Yep, that's pretty much exactly the same size as him. For a medium sized dog I haven't felt the need to adjust the height at all so mine is standard height - I imagine that would be more of a concern with a very small or very large dog.

I love having a grooming table. He's such a pain on the ground when DH tries to hold him, but mostly just sits there on the table (he will try to get his head around and gnaw on the loop if he's being a brat). I can groom him without the arm if I have a helper, but the arm is great if I'm doing it myself. 

I even use it for grooming the rabbits - we used to do them in the kitchen on the counter, but it's easier to take the table to their room.


----------



## littlesoprano (Sep 21, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Yep, that's pretty much exactly the same size as him. For a medium sized dog I haven't felt the need to adjust the height at all so mine is standard height - I imagine that would be more of a concern with a very small or very large dog.
> 
> I love having a grooming table. He's such a pain on the ground when DH tries to hold him, but mostly just sits there on the table (he will try to get his head around and gnaw on the loop if he's being a brat). I can groom him without the arm if I have a helper, but the arm is great if I'm doing it myself.
> 
> I even use it for grooming the rabbits - we used to do them in the kitchen on the counter, but it's easier to take the table to their room.


Definitely need to look into this one! Kitchen table and/or the couch, not exactly the best lol.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

This is the one my dad got me after the bracket (built into the table) stopped working on my other table, meaning it got worn down and I couldn't tighten the arm where I wanted it. 

http://www.overstock.com/Pet-Suppli...-Grooming-Table-with-Arm/8590832/product.html

I love it, a little pricey but worth it. Comes with adjustable arm, bracket, noose, and that tray.


I would not suggest getting a table with a built in bracket, I hated that table.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I was really wanting a grooming table but I always groom outside. The table would be going in and out and need to be stored so I just made a potting/grooming table. A U shaped arm over the top, the top is unfinished ply so not smooth and done. I cut the legs down a couple inches from the 34" it came out originally and leveled it so it doesn't wobble at all and it works very nicely. All the wood and hardware was recycled from projects that I took apart so it looks like it has always been there in front of the orange tree. Ginger does very well on the 48x24" top but it could be 48x36 for Max to make it easier for him to turn around which he insists on doing even though I would prefer to go to the other side of the table myself.

Come to think of it this 'new' table is replacing the cut down round redwood picnic table that finally bit the dust so no wonder it looks right where it is placed!

I love a place to groom. Dogs can be tied so I don't have to hold them so closely, they are higher up so my back doesn't get tired and up they don't squirm as much. Main disadvantage having the table where it is is I have to catch trimmings and stuff into a yogurt tub or go around and pick up the bigger clumps later as I am grooming on gravel and grass. Birds don't want my dogs' hair unfortunately!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I agree with Chaos that I prefer a bracket that can go on and off. The table I have can be sold with or without the arm, so the bracket part just screws on, then you slide the arm in to adjust the height. You can buy a new one if needed, or move it around the table.

Another accessory thing I wanted to mention is the basket/tray under the table. I don't have one and because of the way I use my table, I wouldn't want one. I think it's great if you plan to leave your table set up somewhere in your house, and possibly if you are taking it to shows. I fold mine up in the basement when not in use, so I would just store the tray there and never bother bringing it out. So it's an extra cost that would be great for some people, but pointless for others.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> I agree with Chaos that I prefer a bracket that can go on and off. The table I have can be sold with or without the arm, so the bracket part just screws on, then you slide the arm in to adjust the height. You can buy a new one if needed, or move it around the table.
> 
> Another accessory thing I wanted to mention is the basket/tray under the table. I don't have one and because of the way I use my table, I wouldn't want one. I think it's great if you plan to leave your table set up somewhere in your house, and possibly if you are taking it to shows. I fold mine up in the basement when not in use, so I would just store the tray there and never bother bringing it out. So it's an extra cost that would be great for some people, but pointless for others.


Oh that tray comes way in handy at shows, imo. This table only gets used at shows, I have a large one that stays in my dog room that I use (top is carpet like instead of rubber so everything sticks to it, plus it is huge). I think my dad is going to fix the other table, taking the bracket out and filling hole or even making a new top to put the legs on. 

I know quite a few show people use those groom right tables, just as another option. 

http://www.groomright.com/


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Well I didn't buy mine from this website but that's now the only place I can find it online. 
This is the one I have, I liked it because it could be used as a trolly and I have used it several times as a trolly at shows and it hauls all my stuff to my set up. 
of course if you wont be hauling a bunch of stuff there is no need to have wheels on your table lol.
Grooming Table


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

What I use at home is an old fashioned Baby changing table. It is just the right height, has four drawers plus a shelf underneath to store things in. I picked it up at a Yard Sale, then found another one for my sister. It is very sturdy but heavy so would not want to have to move it around but for staying set up, it works perfectly. I have never used a grooming arm for my dogs but it would not be hard to attach one to the table. It works perfectly for my 10 lb. dogs.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

elrohwen said:


> I have this one: https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...859B56CFB3&show=12&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US
> 
> Pretty much everybody I know in the show world has the same one, so I guess it's a good one. Haha. The 36" is a good size for Watson. It's well made, sturdy, and the footing is good. I like it.


That's the table I have.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

I got this a few months ago and really like it http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DX3R09K/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> I have this one: https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...859B56CFB3&show=12&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US
> 
> Pretty much everybody I know in the show world has the same one, so I guess it's a good one. Haha. The 36" is a good size for Watson. It's well made, sturdy, and the footing is good. I like it.


I also have this table. I love it. I have it in black and the size I have is 48 x 24 x 30 in.


----------

